# حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!



## the servant (24 يوليو 2007)

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/4180/024ya9.jpg

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/890/008mb2.jpg


http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/1283/001zp3.jpg


http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/1268/010eg6.jpg


http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/4661/024ba6.jpg


اسيب الصور تتكلم عن نفسها ربنا يرحم-ارجو الردود


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

ميرسى ليك يا frai لكن انا مش فاهمه السبب .........يعنى ليه عايزين يهدوا السور يمكن الجيران اشتكوا ولا عامل ضيق فى الشارع ولا يمكن لونه مش لايق على العمارات اللى جنبه ............يا ريت بجد توضح الموضوع وأى معلومات علشان أنا أول مره أسمع عنه وشكرا" وربنا معاك .


----------



## Moony34 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

هو ده موضوع جديد وللا دي القصة اللي حصلت قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟ ياريت الإفادة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

انا عندى الفيديو هاجرب المرة الجاية ارفعة و انزلة تشوفوة 

و ميرسى على الصور

ربنا موجود​


----------



## the servant (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

شكررا الاخوة علي المرور فعلا الموضوع دة مش جديد بس هو بينطرح كل يوم لما الدولة تحتاج فلوس فتدور غي الدفاتر القديمة اللي ممكن تجيب منها فلوس وطبعا ما فيش احلي ولا انقي من فلوس الاقباط وخصوصا الرهبان فتهدد اي دير او اي كنيسة انهم هايهدوا الكنيسة او سور الدير لان الموقع دة ملك للدولة والاتشتروة بفلوسكم الطاهرة اللي بيخدوها وينجسوها بالافعال القذرة ليهم ربنا يرحم شعبة
انا عندي فيديو كامل لمظاهرات رهبان الدير علي الحدث دةوعندي رد قداسة البابا علي الموضوع دة


----------



## the servant (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا عندى الفيديو هاجرب المرة الجاية ارفعة و انزلة تشوفوة
> 
> و ميرسى على الصور
> 
> ربنا موجود​



شكراا اخننا الغالية فراشة المنتدي علي مرورك انا بحاول ارفعة بس مساحتة كبيرة هاحاول اقطعة


----------



## jolly (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

وااااااو الصورة واضحة جدا فرااااااي انا سمحت عن الموضوع دة كتير بس اول مرة اشوفة ربنا يعوضك 
يلا بقي عاوزين الفيديو


----------



## dodoman (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

مافيش كلام يتقال غير  (ربناااااا موجود)لو عند حضرتك صور تانية ياريت تنزلها ومشكوررررر


----------



## the servant (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*



dodoman قال:


> مافيش كلام يتقال غير  (ربناااااا موجود)لو عند حضرتك صور تانية ياريت تنزلها ومشكوررررر




شكرا اخيdodomanعلي مرورك وفعلا انا عندي صور ديجيتال للحادث وهاحاول انشرهم كلهم


----------



## kajo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

الموضوع ده فعلا مشش لازم يتسكت عليه وفى خطاب البابا للرئيس قاله ليه الاقباط الى بيحصل معاهم كده

وقاله اشمعنى العياط والجيزه

بمها و العياط والكشح و ما خفى كان اعظم


بنا يباركك انا عندى الفيدو مساحته صغيره هحاول انزله​


----------



## man4truth (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

شكرا على الصور


----------



## the servant (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*



kajo قال:


> الموضوع ده فعلا مشش لازم يتسكت عليه وفى خطاب البابا للرئيس قاله ليه الاقباط الى بيحصل معاهم كده
> 
> وقاله اشمعنى العياط والجيزه
> 
> ...




شكراا اخي العزيز علي مرورك فعلا الموضوع زاد عن حدة ودة سناريو بتكرر كل يوم
مش عارفين لية كدة هو مش احنا اصل البلد دي ولا احنا اجانب-ربنا يرحم
مشكور لو عندك الفيلم مساحة صغيرة


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

يا جماعة ديه لعبة الحكومة بتلعبها علينا ده لو شفتوا الفيديو الظابط المسؤول عن التنفيذ عايز اوراق تثبت ملكية الدير طب اذاي انت عرفين الدير ده من امتا من  سنة 260 م بدء اول تجمع للرهبان  يعني من حوالي 1746 سنة انا مشفاهم استحملو غبائي كانت فين الجمهريو من 1746 سنة عشان يطلبونا بالقرار الجمهوري الي ينص علي بناء الدير انا بجد مش عارف ايه حكاية الحكومة ديه ربنا يحمينا


----------



## the servant (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

سلام ونعمة اخي الملك العقرب دة مش غباء الغباء يبقي اللي شايف بس مش عاوز يفهم
فعلا دي لعبة بين الحكومة والمحليات عشان يخدوا شوية فلوس وبالمرة يفلسوا الاقباط
شوية عاوزين نقول ان اللي حصل في البحر الاحمر بيحصل كل يوم في كل شبر في مصر وبيأخروا تصاريح بناء الكنايس لغاية ما يشوفوا فلوس المسيحين,هي دي الوحدة الوطنية لا والهي دي خيبو قوية
ربنا يرحمنا -شكراا لمرورك اخي


----------



## the servant (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*


----------



## the servant (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

انا مش هقدر اقول اى تعليق على الموقف او الصور لانها بتشرح نفسها

بس بجد ربنا موجود

وصاحب الدير اكيد قادر يحافظ عليه واحنا مش هنقدر نعمل حاجه غير اننا نصلى علشان ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## the servant (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

سلام نعمة للاخت الغالية فعلا ربنا موجود بس هو مش علمنا الاستسلام واللي عملوة
رهبان دير الانبا انطونيوس مثل لازم نحتذي بية عشان هدم اي دير او كنيسة هو شرف
كل مسيحي كتابنا المقدس قال(حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح)
وهم عاوزين يهدموا اي مبني مرفوع علية صليب رب المجد قادر ينصر شعبة ويرفع صليبة


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صور حصار دير الانبا انطونيوس بالبحر الاحمر!!*

انا عايزة اوضح حاجه 

انا بقول لازم واهم حاجه يكون فيه صلاه (الصلاة والصوم يخرجان الشياطين) 
وكل ما تطلبونه بإيمان يستجاب لكم

وربنا يحافظ على اولاده​


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

انا اول مرة اسمع الموضوع دة بس ربنا معاهم


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير ليك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه

شكرااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## hassan r (15 يونيو 2010)

الكلام ده امتي ياجماعة


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2010)

بركة ام النورتكون معاكم شكراا
شكرا للصور ..... الحمد لله أنحلت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*الشكر للرب*​


----------



## dodo jojo (17 يونيو 2010)

انا برده اول مره اسمع عن الموضوع ده...بس ربنا موجود....ربنا يبارك مجهودك اخى.


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى على الصور


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا *
*بجد صور جميلة اوى *
*

*​


----------

